# Camper Kart is a Tiny Home That Pops Out of a Shopping Cart



## Matt Derrick (Apr 26, 2017)

http://inhabitat.com/camper-kart-is-a-tiny-home-that-pops-out-of-a-shopping-cart/







We've all seen the men and women who live out of shopping carts in cities throughout the world, but imagine if they could add one of Kevin Cyr's awesome pop-up tents to the mix. The Camper Kart is a portable home that boasts a cozy-looking bed, a lantern and even storage space. The earth-friendly shelter is made largely out of recycled materials that could potentially give the world's less fortunate a sheltered, private space in which to lay their heads at night.


























Kevin Cyr recognizes that although some people choose to construct tiny houses out of a deep love for the environment, hundreds of thousands of people around the world don’t have the resources to build their own home – no matter how small it is. It weighs very little, features mesh walls that allow the tent to breathe and it folds down into a wooden box made of what appear to be recycled pieces of wood.

This inconspicuous intervention makes the the cart look very uninteresting to passersby and could well avert would-be thieves. We’re not sure how folks with no home could get their hands on one of these, except through sponsors or charity programs, but it looks significantly more comfortable than a cardboard box. For more solutions to nomadic life, check out Kevin’s Home in the Weeds.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Apr 26, 2017)

I saw this online today!


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 26, 2017)

The artist Chris Bruch came up with a more accessible DIY version of a shopping cart shelter in 1987. I posted the zine he made about it in the Library a while ago if anyone's interested.


----------



## Drengor (Apr 26, 2017)

That looks like a great idea! I know a lot of guys who'd grab one of these in a heartbeat!

I'm just thinking about it rolling away down a street with dude sound asleep careening to an unexpected wake up call! Does it come with wheel brakes?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd be worried about that bastard tipping over in my sleep. Would definitely rig up some stabilizing apparatus on the sides.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 26, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> I'd be worried about that bastard tipping over in my sleep. Would definitely rig up some stabilizing apparatus on the sides.



Lol, same.


----------



## Will Wood (Apr 26, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> http://inhabitat.com/camper-kart-is-a-tiny-home-that-pops-out-of-a-shopping-cart/
> 
> View attachment 36684
> 
> ...


Looks like something for the "Little People"..


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 26, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> I'd be worried about that bastard tipping over in my sleep. Would definitely rig up some stabilizing apparatus on the sides.



Or rolling away, definitely need some wheel blocks. That thing would be like a land sail in a high wind.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 10, 2017)

So did this guy just make *one *of these? Are they actually for sale?


----------



## Pervert Pirate (Apr 29, 2018)

In past years Universities and other Schools have promoted Design Competitions for making simple housing for the homeless. It's a nice notion but then you hear Politicians and Radio Pundits calling these things, "Bum Boxes". 

It's one thing to design things with good intent but something else again for those it's intended for to take possession. In the meanwhile it is often just a show and tell piece from the portfolio of the young Architect, Industrial Designer, Inventor, Social worker, etc to offer up in an interview. 

Here is one that I think is quite well thought out in "Design Boom com"

https://www.designboom.com/design/mobile-homeless-shelter/
https://www.designboom.com/design/mobile-homeless-shelter/
I listened to a Talk Radio Show one evening where they were kicking around the idea of using Rail Road flat cars with tiny houses built on them. Those who got into this program would board their Train Home and be taken outside the City Limits to camps where there were facilities that could take care of their domestic needs. Thus getting them out of the city at night. Next morning after the businesses opened they would be brought back into the city perhaps in a different part. Interesting idea but I doubt it would work for just anyone. Nothing was said about heating etc of these facilities either.


----------

